# Lighting for 28 inch deep tank



## SamH (Jun 10, 2010)

I have 2x 150 W MH globes and 4xHO t5 fluro tubes. 
My tank is 28 inches deep is this enough lighting?
What's a good brand and model of halide, high in red and blue spec?

Am new to this forum and was told that I'd find good help here. 

Sam


----------

